

How we increased our organic search traffic by 2600%. - rchiba
http://www.tintup.com/blog/improve-your-seo-how-we-increased-search-traffic-by-2600

======
luxpir
Congrats, and thanks for sharing the stats. I appreciate the message in the
post. Of course it's common sense in many ways, once SEO basics are
established, but still gratifying to know that the low cost content method has
worked (yet) again.

